# Blue Dream Flower Time?



## MVRIDER

Hey Everyone,
I just picked up 2 Blue Dream and 2 Mendo. Purple clones. I know the Purps are about 7-8 weeks, but I cant find very much info on the Blue Dream. Does anyone know Blue Dream's flowering time?


----------



## UKgirl420

*i found this , on google 



			,,sorry to inform you guys but the true blue dream is only available in clone form and it is a very hoarded strain. I happen to have six clones right now that have just rooted. i had to drive 12 hours to get them but it is well worth it. It is a cross of DJ shorts blueberry and a strong haze ,
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## MVRIDER

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *i found this , on google *


 
MMM..I got it from a Northern Cal. medical MJ dispensery, so I'm pretty confidend as to the authenticity.


----------



## UKgirl420

*no i wasnt doubting that ,,,you bought it as clones ? yes ,,well thats what the post was saying you can only get clones :48:*


----------



## nvthis

I have seen it around and even spoke to a vendor who was selling it. It should be a sat dom mix so I would have to guess a 60 day or more??? Not for sure but it seems he may have even mentioned a 10 week-er.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

My tenant has many Blue Dream plants in veg right now and being vegged for outdoor grow. There is an article in the new High Times, showing Blue Dream in Mendocino. It is Sativa Dominant  and has the potential for high yields. It is also susceptible to powder mildew.

It is too late to ask them about it, but I will ask them details tomorrow. We are usually too busy with our own grow..


----------

